# LBI Fishing report



## GORD4862 (Jan 7, 2003)

I fished LBI Sunday the 21 st. south of Brant Beach. Lots of 
croakers and large kingfish. Couldn't get bloodworms so i used small pieces of clam. Caught them on the sand bar during low tide and in close during high tide. Water is warm. The Kingfish are 18"+, now is the time to catch before they head south.
Gordon


----------

